# First



## solak (Feb 3, 2009)

*First Stalk.*

Stalk today and shot my 1st hind.

Was looking like a blank day but found some hinds that had got through
some deer fencing that's not been finished, so some luck, then as a
special treat I got to drag my hind +1 more and got to do the larder
work  (well the stalkers told me it was a treat?) lol

In all a good day.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Never heard of a hind.
Some kind of deer maybe?


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have stalked my share of hinds. I know it's tough. It has taken me as long as 6 months to get a hind I really was after. In the end it was worth it. 
Congratulations!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I too have stalked hinds though it has been years -- my wife and I have been married now for nearly 8 years! Still... sometimes I cant help but look 

EDIT: I looked up "hind" and found this nugget of truth: "Hind sight is always 20/20. You'll never see a deer wearing glasses."

EDIT: Its been one of those days...


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I finally looked it up.

Wiki
The word Hind may refer to:

A female red deer


You guys were chasing another kind a hind.
Still female so that's close I guess.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats on bagging your first hind!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> I too have stalked hinds though it has been years -- my wife and I have been married now for nearly 8 years! Still... sometimes I cant help but look
> 
> EDIT: I looked up "hind" and found this nugget of truth: "Hind sight is always 20/20. You'll never see a deer wearing glasses."
> 
> EDIT: Its been one of those days...


Ant you need to quit. ILMAO:lolsmash:


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Good for you! It's so nice to see fresh meat in jars on the shelf or in the freezer isn't it? We didn't have to stalk our deer this year, it ran right out in front of our truck. YES....we have road kill in jars on the shelf , but we just cut around the bruising and still had lots of meat to work with.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Don't do this to me after a night of extreme sleep deprivation (we had company yesterday, all day and late into the night) and my mind won't function! I don't normally stare at the computer in a daze thinking "Wha....?" 

Ant, your humor is right on!

Congratulations, Solak


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I'm confused*

Are we talking about scaring up some tail ?

:dunno:


----------

